# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Εδώ δοκιμάστε διάφορες λειτουργίες >  test video

## babis100nx



----------


## panos70

Μπαμπη μπραβο πρωτη φορα βλεπω τοσο ημερο καναρινι ,τελικα ολα γινονται

----------


## babis100nx

> Μπαμπη μπραβο πρωτη φορα βλεπω τοσο ημερο καναρινι ,τελικα ολα γινονται


δεν ειναι δικο μου μην παρεξηγηθω πανο!!μακαρι να ηταν!! :winky:  απλα δοκιμαζα να ανεβασω βιντεο με την εικονα εδω το ανεβασα!!
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B9%CE%BD%CE%B9

----------

